# Pushed the ole ION to its limit



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Snowmobiled into our favorite high-country lake today... snow depth is biblical up there... just amazing. Anywho, tried drilling a few holes. I had the ION all the way down to where the battery was touching the top ice layer as it finally got through. It slowed down to the point I thought it was going to stall out (I don't push on it at all, just let it's own weight do the work). Still... its got me thinking if it might stall when using the extension, which apparently I'll have to use the next time we run up there... its within 1-2" of not being able to drill it without an extension. Still love the ION, its awesome.

Oh and did I say biblical snow? My boy managed to quickly bury my 156" tracked RMK800 on a ridge a mile away from us "Hey dad, can I just take one quick spin before we leave?" ... 1.5 hours later we manage to get to it and finally get it unstuck. :frusty:


-DallanC


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

With all that biblical snow, was there biblical slush? Sounds like a fun day.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Catherder said:


> With all that biblical snow, was there biblical slush? Sounds like a fun day.


Yea west side of the lake had 16" of slushy snow on the ice (at one spot my wife buried her 144" tracked sled), east side where we fished it was solid under 14" of powder. I think the winds have kept that side blown free more which helped it stay frozen (and probably why its soo dang thick).

-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

What did y'all catch?????


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

More than a couple dinners of fat cookie sheet sized rainbows. I dont want to just post the spot publicly, but if someone wants to know via PM thats fine. Better have long track snowmobiles though...!


-DallanC


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Dallan - sent you a PM.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Replied... FWIW 


-DallanC


----------



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

By "biblical" how much snow do you actually mean? what would you estimate the snow depth to be?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The road to the lake we visit is usually always plowed and accessible through the winters. I've seen what I would call heavy snow years there where we've driven to the lake, set the ramp of the trailer UP onto the snow berm to drive sleds off. This year they couldn't even get the road cleared more than halfway up with the road grader, so they built up a 10ft high berm of snow to discourage any wheeled vehicles and turned around. The spot near the dam we used to park at has 5ft or more of snow on it (judging by the level of snow to the road signs there).

Just traveling along the main road to the lake in average snow years, compared to the barbed wire fence it was usually to the 2nd strand of wire, it is now entirely over the fence posts. 

Snow along highway 40 near daniels is so deep they have a rotary snowblower parked there and the snow berms are upto the top of my truck.

Its alot for sure.... I've never seen snow like this up there, and we Ice fish it many times every winter.

PS: Last three years we've been able park at the dam and drive ATVs around with no problem.

-DallanC


----------

